# Restposten Anaconda Metro Dome I mit Winterskin Sonderpreis



## Fishing-Adventure.com (14. August 2009)

Anaconda Metro Dome I
komplett mit Winterskin

*NUR 259,99 EUR *
inkl. Mwst zuzügl. Versandkosten







http://www.fishing-adventure.com/grossteile/schirme-zelte/anaconda-metro-dome-i-und-winterskin.htm​


----------

